# dear liver: sorry for partying ;)



## angiemarie (Dec 26, 2011)

As most of you know, having severe panic disorder/social anxiety can easily result in drinking more than you want to. Which can lead to health issues and a boatload of retard friends. 

So yeah.. To make a long story short, now that I am working out like mad, eating right, seeing a therapist and have gotten on meds... I have decided to give myself a three drink max, if I feel the need to have wine. I quit 'the meds i wasn't prescribed' six months ago, so this should be somewhat easy as well. Though I am an average sized girl, I have already lost 12 pounds in three weeks and feel eighty thousand times better! 

I am looking forward to my new, healthy and happy life. Hopefully after a few months of this, I can actually get back into working and doing all of the other things I have been missing out on. Wish me luck!


----------



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)

I fully support anyone making a shift to a healthier lifestyle!
goodluck!


----------

